# 4 Rail Station Designs For LAX The Airport



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 19, 2012)

Nothing yet found on L.A. Metro's website, but...

* Light rail plan for Los Angeles International Airport advances*

http://www.latimes.c...0,7377861.story

"Plans to build a light rail connection to Los Angeles International Airport advanced Monday with the unveiling of four potential station sites that would link to a people mover serving passenger terminals.

"After years of pursuing separate transportation plans for LAX, Los Angeles World Airports and the Metropolitan Transportation Authority now are working together to develop options for a rail stop that could tie the Green Line and the planned Crenshaw Line to the nation's third-busiest airport."

Also this TV news video, in which the reporter refers to L.A. Metro as "Metra." Ah, ignorance...

Metro planning stations to bring light rail to LAX - http://abclocal.go.c...eles&id=8925345


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 19, 2012)

Who in their right mind would want to go to LAX and *FLY* when a sane person would go to LAX and take a *TRAIN*? :blush:


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 19, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Who in their right mind would want to go to LAX and *FLY* when a sane person would go to LAX and take a *TRAIN*? :blush:


Someone coming from Alaska, Asia, Australia . . . . .
Heck - I've flown to LAX from Kentucky!


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 24, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Who in their right mind would want to go to LAX and *FLY* when a sane person would go to LAX and take a *TRAIN*? :blush:


Me, before the move. IT would be HNL-LAX-LAX-points north or east. Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2012)

Remember I said *SANE* people! :giggle:


----------

